# what do you think of T-MAC wearing HEADBANDS?



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

what do you think of T-MAC wearing HEADBANDS?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i dont care at all.... as long as he still puts up good numbers its all good


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

what do you think of T-MAC wearing HEADBANDS?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

What do you think of G-Mac (Gracie Mcgrady), Tracy's older sister?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

What do you think of G-Mac (Gracie Mcgrady), Tracy's older sister?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

is it just my comp or are there 2 threads on this... 




ronnies fat


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

yeah...youre right...i just wanted to make sure...sorry


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

why are you you curious about this? Is T-Mac wearing a headband going to stop Iran's nuclear program? Or will it bring democracy to China?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye i dont really mind.... it really wouldnt help him in any way...
i reckon he should stay the way he is


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

nothing else.....just want to open topics....is there anything wrong with it huh??


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac should not wear headbands, because I dont like it. lol. what a nice reason


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac should wear headbands cause i do like it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i love the headbands..


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> T-Mac should not wear headbands, because I dont like it. lol. what a nice reason


Is this one of those female only threads? Why would a man be concerned with that? Well, he's too cute and laidback to wear headbands, they're for dudes with really big foreheads and skulls. (JOneal, Jason Terry and every single one of the Mavs not named Dirk, and yes Lebron does have a big head too...LOL, even Kareem had a big head it just looked in proportion to his height.) Like JonBarry could've worn one being bald and all..., but his head looked cool bald?

Lebron's looks okay, and the rest of the Cavs too but the Roc's wouldn't look cool like that? Rafer's is alright, for some reason it looks okay on point guards? Maybe on little guys it looks better? Maybe Lu should pick up Raf's look? DWes used to wear them when he played with Baron Davis.

I'm more into armbands and forearmbands. I wore them when I played, they are actually somewhat of a necessity when you're really sweating out there. Does anyone add those things on NBA LIVE, I do I like making my teams wear Jordans and such. *Hey lets start an NBA LIVE THREAD!* :clap:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just ready for Rudy to sign with a shoe company so I can go out and get my Gay's.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jworth said:


> I'm just ready for Rudy to sign with a shoe company so I can go out and get my Gay's.


AHAHAHA, man! If he ever does do that the Nike Slogan should be, "Just Do It Gay."


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> AHAHAHA, man! If he ever does do that the Nike Slogan should be, "Just Do It Gay."


LOL !!!


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't care as long as he play well


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> AHAHAHA, man! If he ever does do that the Nike Slogan should be, "Just Do It Gay."


lol


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

lol... I want his jersey...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

And Across the FRONT of the jersey will have a logo of a bear on it, with the word "Memphis" scribbled on it.


----------

